# MFG'd March 2016, 2016 Cruze defroster air doesn't seem to be as strong as it should be



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Youtube might have a instructional video.

Try replacing the cabin filter first though. They work like air filters. Dirty and plugged will block air flow.


----------



## Eriklane (Nov 19, 2021)

Already changed out the cabin filter, not horrible, but definitely needed. Can't find newer cruze videos, everything is older.


----------

